# Show us your famous vintage bikes



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Please post your vintage bike that was :
Once owned and/or raced by MTB icons and/or appeared in magazines. 
Barn finds that resulted in MTB history.

For example, I would be interested to see Tomac’s bike, or Julie Furtado’s GT race bike. Maybe Keith’s Bontragers personal bike.. stuff like that. Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was really hoping people would have stuff to post in this thread. I love unearthed famous bikes.
Ex-Race bikes, Prototypes, Ex-show bikes, Magazine bikes.

I've done lots of replicas, but I only have one true 'famous' bike to share.

Its a work in progress.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was really hoping people would have stuff to post in this thread. I love unearthed famous bikes.
> Ex-Race bikes, Prototypes, Ex-show bikes, Magazine bikes.
> 
> I've done lots of replicas, but I only have one true 'famous' bike to share.
> ...


Hey, that's looking really nice! You need to get rid of those nylon toe straps. And you need what looks to be Shimano clips. I think I may have that exact cable hanger for the seat QR. Oh, those tires look like CyclePro Motivators... think I saw some on ebay recently.

Are you looking for a Race Hite?

I also expect a full mullet for the photoshoot when complete. Better start now.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pictures ER.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey, that's looking really nice! You need to get rid of those nylon toe straps. And you need what looks to be Shimano clips. I think I may have that exact cable hanger for the seat QR. Oh, those tires look like CyclePro Motivators... think I saw some on ebay recently.
> 
> Are you looking for a Race Hite?
> 
> I also expect a full mullet for the photoshoot when complete. Better start now.


Its coming along ok. I'm already deviating from the plan by using XC Pro thumbshifters. The X-Press was just too awful to use. I mean really horrific stuff. Even NOS was ****.

Otis said it was all stop of the line Suntour at the time, but I'm torn on the wheelset. Pics look like black XT's (Hyperglide cassette). Only Suntour option are XC9000 since XC Pro didn't come in black. To make things more complicated, the spacing on this bike is 130mm. So...there was...for a short period of time...a 130mm black XT hub that runs a 7spd cassette. Or run the XC9000 version. Since I've already deviated some, I'm open to the path of least resistance.

I'll change the straps, but the Specialized clips will stay.

Gladly take the hanger, Hite Rite I have.

Take a look at the pic below. Rear looks like yellow label GC Extreme, front...orange label somethingorother.



Aemmer said:


> Great pictures ER.....


Thanks dude!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Its coming along ok. I'm already deviating from the plan by using XC Pro thumbshifters. The X-Press was just too awful to use. I mean really horrific stuff. Even NOS was ****.
> 
> Otis said it was all stop of the line Suntour at the time, but I'm torn on the wheelset. Pics look like black XT's (Hyperglide cassette). Only Suntour option are XC9000 since XC Pro didn't come in black. To make things more complicated, the spacing on this bike is 130mm. So...there was...for a short period of time...a 130mm black XT hub that runs a 7spd cassette. Or run the XC9000 version. Since I've already deviated some, I'm open to the path of least resistance.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, looks like a Suntour wheelset (and cassette) with Mavic rims in the tuxedo pic and XT hubs/Ritchey Vantage wheelset in the BQ pic (and a dif set of tires on each).

"Somethingorother" label might be a Specialized with the "Armadillo Protection" or whatever that was.

I think you should go with X Press. It's bad, but it's what was on it. I had to sell bikes with those shifters in the 90s!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh yeah, looks like a Suntour wheelset (and cassette) with Mavic rims in the tuxedo pic and XT hubs/Ritchey Vantage wheelset in the BQ pic (and a dif set of tires on each).
> 
> "Somethingorother" label might be a Specialized with the "Armadillo Protection" or whatever that was.
> 
> I think you should go with X Press. It's bad, but it's what was on it. I had to sell bikes with those shifters in the 90s!


Oooh ya. Silver hubs in the Tux pic. Nice. Sky's the limit now!

Yaaa...no on the X-Press.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome Rumpfy - Now that's what I am talking about.. Keep them coming., I may ask you in a new thread about posting pictures of your bikes in the background.. amazing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dirt diggler said:


> Awesome Rumpfy - Now that's what I am talking about.. Keep them coming.


Ha, thanks!

I know other people here have famous bikes too (Fillet brazed), I'd like to see them post as well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I know other people here have famous bikes too (Fillet brazed), I'd like to see them post as well.


I've been waiting forever for FB to post up some of those!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I've been waiting forever for FB to post up some of those!


I'm gonna do it for him if he doesn't get his act together.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sully has a few, doesn't he?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

*Og*

I'm glad your taking your time and doing it right. It's destined to be a show piece again :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey GOB, lets see your race bike again


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice bike, Eric:thumbsup: How about the Iron Horse? 

GOB's bike is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*Cadel Evans Cannondale*

I had Cadel's hardtail Cannondale for a few years. I had Cadel sign the toptube at Sea Otter
It was the team Volvo Cannondale team bike.blue/ white paint with Australian flag graphics. I sold it on ebay around 2004, wish I never sold it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Picture Jeff?

I don't know if my Fat qualifies....


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Bob Weir Fisher. Kinda similar to ER's OG, tried to build it up a close as possible to some old fuzzy pictures. Stem was separated from the bike at some point.










BITD









More pics and details @ MOMBAT: 1990 Fisher Bob Weir / Grateful Dead


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

No famous bikes for me but I did snake the Salmon P-23 Team #8P5, from FB while he was waffling


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Tinker Cannondale. There were lots of changes throughout the season so the build on this one was a moving target:



















More pics and details @ MOMBAT: 1997 Tinker Juarez Cannondale


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Jacquie Phelan Phoenix


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*TR's Personal P-23 Beam Bike*

"Once owned and/or raced by MTB icons"

I p/u this as a 26' wheel'd steed from TR, had him make it a 700c wheel bike(more my riding style, as I feel comfy ridin 120psi on dirt)

Bein a nice guy(subject to 100% swing if any yodeler disparages my softride mounts) I'll not post the P-23 Team owned by a star I just p/u). But most of ya saw it on the Pic Friday thread anyway.

Be nice(or not nice), and perhaps I'll post some others


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Tom Ritchey touched my bike. Does that count?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom Ritchey touched my bike. Does that count?


As owner of Breezer #2, I don't think you need to stretch to qualify.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom Ritchey touched my bike. Does that count?


No.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom Ritchey touched my bike. Does that count?


No. But the fact that you own it has to make it somewhat famous (or maybe only after you sell it to someone else).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shayne said:


> no.


lol!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom Ritchey touched my bike. Does that count?


I'd say ya


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was really hoping people would have stuff to post in this thread. I love unearthed famous bikes.
> Ex-Race bikes, Prototypes, Ex-show bikes, Magazine bikes.
> 
> I've done lots of replicas, but I only have one true 'famous' bike to share.
> ...


That is sweet Rumphy.:thumbsup:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Around May of 2008, Bike magazine had a feature called "Faces of Slickrock" or something close to that. I currently ride the bike pictured in here.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I really dig that bike ER- I don't think there is a cooler OG out there.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are a couple....

Tracy Smith raced on the Cunningham team and this is his bike from around 1988. I have some race photos that I need to scan so I will add those at some point.



















Koski Trailmaster #2 that was owned by Marc Horwitz and it powered the tofu mobile and NORBA raced.



















apparently the bike is somewhere at the bottom of this "stack"










Retrotec #1 raced by Bob for the first 3 years of his racing career.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome Stan,, Love the Cunningham. Check out the rake on that fork..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

One of my favorite Hams. Great set of pics SL!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great bikes, MJ.

I'll post up mine, but a few need a little work before photos.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, Stan Lee! My second favorite Ham! Love that Trailmaster. The wide rims look perfect on there.

Ping, so funny that you posted a frame that was raced by....*YOU*! 

FB, quit stalling. Let's see them. 

Rumpf....any day now, slowpoke. :thumbsup:


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Wunderbar*



ssulljm said:


> "Once owned and/or raced by MTB icons"
> 
> I p/u this as a 26' wheel'd steed from TR, had him make it a 700c wheel bike(more my riding style, as I feel comfy ridin 120psi on dirt)
> 
> ...


That bike has a wonderful presence about it and I find the stem and beam on that bike particularly pleasing esthetically. Please post more old bike pictures.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

How about you Girlonbike?
Anything?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the Ham. I want...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks guys and gal! DL, I assume you have a bunch of stuff that most of us don't know about? This is kind of your focus, correct?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan lee said:


> Thanks guys and gal! DL, I assume you have a bunch of stuff that most of us don't know about? This is kind of your focus, correct?


Not necessarily, but a few just sorta fell into my lap.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Love the Ham. I want...


Who are you what have you done with Shawn1000Ritcheys?



Aemmer said:


> How about you Girlonbike?
> Anything?


Hmmm....maybe I'll ask Heidi for pics of her racing it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Replicas


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

This isn't a famous bike, but I have Chris Herting's custom FRO that he built for himself.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

415M3 -Still a famous bike. Thanks for sharing.

Jeff - What a coincidence, after my last replied I was wondering if a JF GT bike would appear.. Everyone should play the lottery today.. 

Thanks all for keeping this thread alive with famous bikes.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> 415M3 -Still a famous bike. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jeff - What a coincidence, after my last replied I was wondering if a JF GT bike would appear.. Everyone should play the lottery today..
> 
> Thanks all for keeping this thread alive with famous bikes.


Ironically I was just looking at a aluminum Yeti and rememberd how much I liked the steel one better, and look what just got posted...I'm 41 yrs old to this day I have yet to buy a lottery ticket. I have never been a big gambler.

:skep:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I like the 95 Juli replica!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ruthie Matthes' 1994 "Schwinn Homegrown"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I like this thread in general.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Ping, so funny that you posted a frame that was raced by....*YOU*!


You bet, I was kicking ass on the Slickrock that day and that bike has a long and storied racing career, even winning now and then...and the whole package of rider and bike appealed to a photographer..and voila.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Who are you what have you done with Shawn1000Ritcheys?
> 
> I drank from the Kool Aid


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

And, The Ever Classy+Michigan's Own Lisa Muhich in Evian Regalia kikkin azz on the Cuda...



ameybrook said:


> Ruthie Matthes' 1994 "Schwinn Homegrown"


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

stan lee said:


> Koski Trailmaster #2 that was owned by Marc Horwitz and it powered the tofu mobile and NORBA raced.


That Trailmaster deserves its own thread.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Not owned by a famous racer, but featured in the 1988 FAT City Catalog:


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

nightshade_rider said:


> That Trailmaster deserves its own thread.


Thanks! Of all the bike I've owned it's definitely the one with the most historical significance in my opinion. The only other Trailmaster I've seen in person was at CB hall of fame around 1990 and I don't remember if it was a frameset or complete bike but I knew it was a rare one. Marc made a deal with Eric for #1 in 1978 but one thing lead to another and he received this frame/fork in the fall of 1979. Apparently a few of the TM frames had issues around the head tube so one day in the early 80's Marc talked Steve P into reinforcing this one to assure there would be no problems in the future which explains the paint job and head tube welds.










I would love to see more Trailmasters surface here!!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

The Ibis from the Braunstein-Quay "Art of the Mountain Bike Show" as detailed on CK's website. The Art of the Mountain Bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Good job CR, this bike is beautiful!


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

that IBIS is perfect. such a beaut!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Good job CR, this bike is beautiful!





broomhandle said:


> that IBIS is perfect. such a beaut!


Thanks guys,

I recently found the correct NOS pedals and clips that I have to get on there.
I'll have to take another picture of it. Looks kinda naked without those pedals : (


----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)

Tom Boy bike


----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)

He used that bike in Sydney 2000 Olympics


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

andreaviola said:


> He used that bike in Sydney 2000 Olympics


Awesome. What's the occassion?

See Thomas' January 8th post:
Instagram


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

andreaviola said:


> Tom Boy bike


That's a very short stem. Looks like a 20in frame. W/rim brakes. NIce.


----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)

Tom has a nice country house near mine so I had a nice ride with him with our ritcheys.
I have a P 21


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

He looks like Bob Weir.


Fillet-brazed said:


> Awesome. What's the occassion?
> 
> See Thomas' January 8th post:
> Instagram


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jeff said:


> He looks like Bob Weir.


I guess you haven't seen Bob recently.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> I guess you haven't seen Bob recently.


ha!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes I have. He looks like he looked...


Repack Rider said:


> I guess you haven't seen Bob recently.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

